# Dell xps 15 - l502x !!



## kaz (Oct 18, 2011)

*Dell xps 15 -l502x !!*

THIS IS THE THREAD FOR ALL DELL XPS USERS ON THIS FORUM..
SHARE YOUR VIEWS AND HELP OTHERS..


Processor: i3-2310M/2330M, i5-2410M/2430M, i7-2630QM/2670QM

RAM: 4/6/8 GB (2slots)

HDD: 750 GB (7500rpm), 256 GB SSD

Display: 15.6" HD (1366x768) WLED/FULL HD (1920x1080) B+RGLED

GPU: nvidia gt 525m(1GB)/540m(2GB)

Chipset: intel HM67

OS: WINDORS7 Home Premium/Professional/Ultimate

Keyboard: Standard/Backlit

Speakers: JBL 2.1 Speakers +Waves MaxxAudio (2 X 4W + 12W sub-woofer 20W Total)

Optical Drive: 8x DVD+/-RW , Blu-ray Disc combo (reads Blu-ray Disc & writes to CD/DVD), Blu-ray Disc Burner (reads/writes CDs, DVDs, BDs) (12.7mm tray load)

Camera: 2.0MP HD with single digital mic (H.264)

Power: 6-cell LI (2.6Ah) standard (Up to 5 hours, 23 minutes)/9-cell LI (2.8Ah) (Up to 8 hours, 29 minutes)


Wireless: Intel Centrino Wireless-N 1030 (1x2 bgn + Bluetooth3.0)/Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6230 (2x2 agn + Bluetooth3.0)

Externally Accessible
Mini DisplayPort (1),
2 total USB 3.0
1 USB 2.0 (eSATA/powershare combo)
Integrated network connector 10/100/1000 LAN (RJ45)
HDMI 1.4
AC adapter connector
Audio jacks: headphone (2 total) with SPID/F support (1), 1 Mic-in

Dimensions & Weight:
Width: 381mm (15" )
Height: 32.2mm (1.3") front / 38.2mm (1.5") 
Back Depth: 265.4mm (10.4")
Weight: Starting weight of 2.70kg with 6-cell battery; 2.87kg with 9-cell battery

Others:
Multimedia Control Buttons:
External display, wireless on/off, extended battery life, brightness -, brightness +, mute, volume -, volume +, rewind, play/pause, forward, touchpad deactivation button

Capacitive Keys:
Windows Mobility Center, Audio control panel, user configurable launch button

LED Lights:
Palmrest: battery indicator, wireless and caps lock; hinge: hard drive activity and battery charge.

TV Tuner (optional integrated)

9-in-1 media card reader:
Supporting SD, SDIO, SDXC, SDHC, MS, MS Pro, MMC, MSXC, xD

Warranty: 1-year XPS Premier Service with 1-year CompleteCover (upto 3years complete cover)


----------



## kausarayub (Oct 18, 2011)

very good specifications


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 19, 2011)

Planning to buy a XPS 15 top model, but I don't like the looks even my studio looks good, new XPS looks like pregnant woman and also the sliver back.


----------



## kaz (Oct 19, 2011)

post your xperience with your dell xps

mine is just awesome..
did a format within two days i bought and now all is well !!!! 


i also lost my antivirus subscription because i didnt subscribe to it before formatting my laptop but, just got it back today after contacting to dell and mcafee service guys. they really helped me 

played few games till now..

crysis 2 (for which i bought my xps) runs super cool.. i was getting 35-45 fps,, in story i got max. 405  @native resolution.. 

shift2 is also running smooth

mostly playing most wanted because tech-fest is comming near, gotta try hard 

any other queries are always welcomed because i will be here daily.. glad if i could help 



NIGHTMARE said:


> Planning to buy a XPS 15 top model, but I don't like the looks even my studio looks good, new XPS looks like pregnant woman and also the sliver back.



hmmmmmmmmmm

but not much ugly in its class..

to me xps's look is ok..... better than inspiron and dv6..
also the backlit keyboard looks preety nice....

but if u dnt like it at all then you can consider other brands too


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 20, 2011)

kaz said:


> hmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> but not much ugly in its class..
> 
> ...



The thing is matter with me is good service, internationally and Dell who can provide a quality service.


----------



## crazylamhe (Oct 20, 2011)

Added my name to the list  today ! 

Gr8 lappy. I am impressed by its performance cause it's quiet more than I expected ! Very frankly, I won't say it's too awesome, because I don't like it's looks so much, however the big trackpad and backlit keyboard look superb.
Core i7 2630, 500 GB HDD, 6 GB RAM, NVIDIA 1GB graphics(and loads of goodies on diwali) @59k
Definitely one of the best deals @59k. Will be updating more about it's performance and heating etc., once I play some "cool" games for prolonged hours in it. As of now, 3 Hrs. with the lappy installing some basic applications(in a room without any A.C. or  fan switched on yet cool), no sign of heating at all !
So, I believe even if I play games like Counter-Strike with the cooling pad in same temperature, it won't heat considerably, though would verify the same soon . . .

Also, the 2 MP webcam and JBL speakers rock ! m LuViN It


----------



## kaz (Oct 21, 2011)

crazylamhe said:


> Added my name to the list  today !
> 
> Gr8 lappy. I am impressed by its performance cause it's quiet more than I expected ! Very frankly, I won't say it's too awesome, because I don't like it's looks so much, however the big trackpad and backlit keyboard look superb.
> Core i7 2630, 500 GB HDD, 6 GB RAM, NVIDIA 1GB graphics(and loads of goodies on diwali) @59k
> ...



yup
no heating problems at all for me also..

playing crysis for 2-3hrs n temp is below 80°c (using zebronics colling pad)

i bought @60 ..check my signature for specs, without any gifts



NIGHTMARE said:


> The thing is matter with me is good service, internationally and Dell who can provide a quality service.



i agree 

tried and tested


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 22, 2011)

@Kaz what is your configuration ?


----------



## kaz (Oct 22, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> @Kaz what is your configuration ?



its there in my signature bro !!
i7-2630qm
4gb ram
750gb hdd
2gb nvidia gt540m
backlit keyboard
no blue ray, no full hd
bcoz i hd to buy from a store.. 
wud hv got blueray n full hd at the same price if i hd gone for online bcoz i was getting 5% discount on my bro's tcs id


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 22, 2011)

kaz said:


> its there in my signature bro !!
> i7-2630qm
> 4gb ram
> 750gb hdd
> ...



In your signature specs are missing. I'm planning to buy soon.

Here is my configuration:

*i.imgur.com/disRO.png

The price showing in website is Rs.75,554.241, but I don't if there is any other
extra cost. Also I will buy a 60 GB or 120 GB SSD


----------



## kaz (Oct 22, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> In your signature specs are missing. I'm planning to buy soon.
> 
> Here is my configuration:
> 
> ...



ur specs sounds interesting..

u r getting a faster processor, blueray, full hd, 2yrs warranty, bluetooth headset for 15k extra than me..
but if u opt for 3yrs then you can get upto 8% discount on the whole price..
and 1% sales tax is extra in some states..( not applicable in south n delhi only)

so better have a chat with dell guy..
they will give you the best deal..

ask them for all possible discounts 

also check this out :


www.thinkdigit.com/forum/reviews/145305-dell-xps-15-customized-l502x.html


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 22, 2011)

I have second thought of 15z because of sleek design,looks and weight.


----------



## kaz (Oct 23, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> I have second thought of 15z because of sleek design,looks and weight.



it looks good but the gfx card suckz!!

wats ur budget?

have a look at xps 17.. its better than 15z

for looks only go for sony or apple


----------



## RBX (Oct 23, 2011)

crazylamhe said:


> Added my name to the list  today !
> 
> Gr8 lappy. I am impressed by its performance cause it's quiet more than I expected ! Very frankly, I won't say it's too awesome, because I don't like it's looks so much, however the big trackpad and backlit keyboard look superb.
> Core i7 2630, 500 GB HDD, 6 GB RAM, NVIDIA 1GB graphics(and loads of goodies on diwali) @59k
> ...



Got i7 2630QM, 500 GB HDD, 6 GB RAM, GT 540M.
No HD Screen, and not a Backlit Keyboard, a Dell Laser Mouse, 6 Cell battery @ 58.2k.

Speakers Rock but the camera is overrated, my friend's sub 40k HCL ME has much much better camera. My Camera rarely works with Dell Webcam Central, pics/vids have very low sharpness.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 24, 2011)

kaz said:


> it looks good but the gfx card suckz!!
> 
> wats ur budget?
> 
> ...



There is not a big difference between 540 and 525 may 10 % or less not sure and 525 can easily run the games. I don't why Dell not installing ATI GPU in their laptop. Actually I don't want 17 inch screen it's to big for me. Yes it's better than 15z in only few hardware chip. But 15z descent looks, light weighted, thiner and 15z is fully loaded. Is it a cheap knockoff of the MacBook Pro 15 and value mobility over raw performance. It’s fast enough for any typical SOHO task, and it can handle moderate gaming. I pay games very rarely only few numbers, unfortunately I have don't have time. Sony and apple same thing again service. My budget is more than 75K depends on my mood. 



RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Got i7 2630QM, 500 GB HDD, 6 GB RAM, GT 540M.
> No HD Screen, and not a Backlit Keyboard, a Dell Laser Mouse, 6 Cell battery @ 58.2k.
> 
> Speakers Rock but the camera is overrated, my friend's sub 40k HP ME has much much better camera. My Camera rarely works with Dell Webcam Central, pics/vids have very low sharpness.



Buddy your CPU,HD (Prefer SSD),GPU and RAM  is up-to mark, If your are gamer I think your looking at your GPU and CPU, So you don't have to compromise with screen and most of the people think backlit Keyboard is waste of money even me believe me it's not. And 6 Cell battery is not sufficient for you CPU, if you use on battery because the TDP goes double from default (It's try and tested by me) and it will surge your battery in 2 Hr but you plug your laptop most of the time then it's not a issue.


----------



## kaz (Oct 24, 2011)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Got i7 2630QM, 500 GB HDD, 6 GB RAM, GT 540M.
> No HD Screen, and not a Backlit Keyboard, a Dell Laser Mouse, 6 Cell battery @ 58.2k.
> 
> Speakers Rock but the camera is overrated, my friend's sub 40k HP ME has much much better camera. My Camera rarely works with Dell Webcam Central, pics/vids have very low sharpness.




welcome to the club buddy..

have fun with your new laptop..

wats your WEI ?
mine is 5.5 (lowest)



NIGHTMARE said:


> There is not a big difference between 540 and 525 may 10 % or less not sure and 525 can easily run the games. I don't why Dell not installing ATI GPU in their laptop. Actually I don't want 17 inch screen it's to big for me. Yes it's better than 15z in only few hardware chip. But 15z descent looks, light weighted, thiner and 15z is fully loaded. Is it a cheap knockoff of the MacBook Pro 15 and value mobility over raw performance. It’s fast enough for any typical SOHO task, and it can handle moderate gaming. I pay games very rarely only few numbers, unfortunately I have don't have time. Sony and apple same thing again service. My budget is more than 75K depends on my mood.



hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm then you consider 15z for looks..
have a lok at asus any sony also..

sony provides amd gfx..


----------



## RBX (Oct 24, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Buddy your CPU,HD (Prefer SSD),GPU and RAM  is up-to mark, If your are gamer I think your looking at your GPU and CPU, So you don't have to compromise with screen and most of the people think backlit Keyboard is waste of money even me believe me it's not. And 6 Cell battery is not sufficient for you CPU, if you use on battery because the TDP goes double from default (It's try and tested by me) and it will surge your battery in 2 Hr but you plug your laptop most of the time then it's not a issue.



I would have added best of everything if it wasn't my so called "study" laptop  I had to keep everything in control so as to convince my mom. My dad, on the other hand, would've allowed me anything - he was the one who asked me to upgrade from GT525m to GT540m and from RAM 4GB to 6GB 

As for battery, I use it on battery only during power cuts for watching movies (rips) at Full Brightness with reasonable amount of sound. The South Indian movies (mostly 2h 45m in length) do not entirely drain up my battery.



kaz said:


> welcome to the club buddy..
> 
> have fun with your new laptop..
> 
> ...



Actually, got it in August. My lowest WEI is 5.7 (on Aero Performance).

Strangely enough, I have looked properties page many times, but today I see 
Installed memory (RAM): 6.00 GB (5.90 GB usable) - I'm pretty sure that it (5.90 GB usable) wasn't there yesterday.


----------



## crazylamhe (Oct 24, 2011)

RazorbladeXtreme said:


> Got i7 2630QM, 500 GB HDD, 6 GB RAM, GT 540M.
> No HD Screen, and not a Backlit Keyboard, a Dell Laser Mouse, 6 Cell battery @ 58.2k.
> 
> Speakers Rock but the camera is overrated, my friend's sub 40k HCL ME has much much better camera. My Camera rarely works with Dell Webcam Central, pics/vids have very low sharpness.



Did you order it online ? I think Dell has a compulsory backlit keyboard. HD screen and Webcam were some of the factors I preferred it to HP. Anyways, if your Lappy under the warranty period ever needs ASS, ask the guy to change the whole set . . That's acceptable as per the terms and conditions !
Enjoy your Lappy then


----------



## RBX (Oct 24, 2011)

^ Yes ordered it online, allowed me to fit it to my budget.

Inquired many dealers at Jaipur for a friend's laptop and found that most were offering my config at 62.5-63k (No FHD, backlit - maybe).

As for camera problems, I believe it's the software that's faulty. It works fine with Picasa. The quality of captured media, still, is gross for the 2 MP hype.


----------



## d6bmg (Oct 24, 2011)

@NIGHTMARE View Post: your config looks good at your budget. Nice customization.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 25, 2011)

kaz said:


> welcome to the club buddy..
> 
> have fun with your new laptop..
> 
> ...



I think you our miss conversation, read it again.

Yo more options bro 

*www.anandtech.com/show/5007/dell-xps-14z-lots-of-features-in-a-small-package


----------



## kaz (Oct 26, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> I think you our miss conversation, read it again.
> 
> Yo more options bro
> 
> AnandTech - Dell XPS 14z: Thoroughly Reviewed



ya its looks better..much better indeed..
and what tasks you will be doing from your laptop ?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Oct 26, 2011)

kaz said:


> ya its looks better..much better indeed..
> and what tasks you will be doing from your laptop ?



Microsoft Office, web page reading, office SAP software's and when I get the time then I play games like Assassin Creed.


----------



## xtremevicky (Oct 26, 2011)

There was already a thread named Dell Laptop owners .

Anyways , How does Fm12 play ?


----------



## arsenalfan001 (Oct 27, 2011)

FM should play well on the i7+gt540 combo. But I have seen some people saying that it crashes sometimes while starting in 3d view: Check the fourth comment here


----------



## ayush3000 (Oct 27, 2011)

hey guys how is the dell xps 17 (the 85k version on dell site) as compared to 15z gaming wise.


----------



## kaz (Oct 28, 2011)

xtremevicky said:


> There was already a thread named Dell Laptop owners .
> 
> Anyways , How does Fm12 play ?


its only for xps users/owners

didnt try.. how different is that from fifa..????

i just tried few high end games..
crysis..which runs very smoothly,
witcher2 is also smooth with min. 21fps..didnt played it much bcoz i don't  like that game..

all nfs series games r running very smoothly too..

will try PES tommorow 



ayush3000 said:


> hey guys how is the dell xps 17 (the 85k version on dell site) as compared to 15z gaming wise.



much much n much better..
xps 17 has gt555m that to with memory of 3GB
and 15z has the worst gfx card, used in laptops these days.. the gt525m..

if 17" is ok then u must get that..
also if u wont b gaming or playing blue ray videos much then 15z can be considered..

also 17 has full hd screen and 3d to


----------



## kaz (Nov 4, 2011)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Microsoft Office, web page reading, office SAP software's and when I get the time then I play games like Assassin Creed.



then xps 15z will be a better choice for you..
it will handle all your tasks


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes, finally decided Dell 15z.


----------



## tousif (Nov 5, 2011)

wanting to buy a laptop.
so which vl u prefer.
 i vl mainly use my laptop for some gaming purpose.
i mostly like playing nfs games....like shift.
bt m not an hardcore gamer.
 thinking for xps 15 or acer aspire5755g.
both have mostly same configs. 
so plzz can anyone differentiate between the two laptops and suggest me the best one
i prefer 2gb video memory


----------



## darksider (Nov 5, 2011)

hi im going to buy xps15 in december 1st week the config i chose is 
processor----- i7 2670QM
RAM---------- 4 GB
HDD---------- 500GB
GPU---------- GT540M
Display------- Full HD

now i wanted to know that does the laptop heats up during playing games


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2011)

tousif said:


> wanting to buy a laptop.
> so which vl u prefer.
> i vl mainly use my laptop for some gaming purpose.
> i mostly like playing nfs games....like shift.
> ...



how much is the price difference



darksider said:


> hi im going to buy xps15 in december 1st week the config i chose is
> processor----- i7 2670QM
> RAM---------- 4 GB
> HDD---------- 500GB
> ...



it doesnt heats up for me..
i have been playing crysis 2, witcher 2, fifa 11, all nfs n cod series games and temp. never went above 80°C

i am using a zebronics cooling pad with 2 fans @240 rs which is much better than my bro's belkin one of 1k..so dont go on brand check which one has good air flow.. 
also i have never kept it on my bed while playing games..except angry birds and plants vs zombies 

as m at hostel so don't  expect AC..

and its very hot here in orissa


----------



## tousif (Nov 6, 2011)

@kaz
the price diffrnce is near abt 10k


----------



## kaz (Nov 6, 2011)

tousif said:


> @kaz
> the price diffrnce is near abt 10k



if the extra 10k is ok with you then get the xps
you will love everything it has..
speakers, camera, keyboard..and the most important is the after sales service


----------



## darksider (Nov 7, 2011)

in how many days does dell deliver after ordering


----------



## kaz (Nov 7, 2011)

darksider said:


> in how many days does dell deliver after ordering



they say 20-22 days

i dont know exactly because i bought mine from a retailer


----------



## ayush3000 (Nov 8, 2011)

hey how is to play metro 2033 on the 2gb 540m? At what settings is it decently playable? And how about bf3?

Btw can you overclock the card? If so how high and with which software? 

Thanks


----------



## kaz (Nov 10, 2011)

ayush3000 said:


> hey how is to play metro 2033 on the 2gb 540m? At what settings is it decently playable? And how about bf3?
> 
> Btw can you overclock the card? If so how high and with which software?
> 
> Thanks



no idea about metra n bf3..

will try  bf3 is few days because i am not getting time to play games these days..

All gfx cards can be overclocked.. I didn't try it now because I didnt felt the need to overclock..
for more details ::
Overclocking the GT 540M


----------



## kaz (Dec 7, 2011)

played battlefield 3, bullet storm, cod mw3 and all are running cool

but the problem is with nfs the run !!!
the whole game gets stucked while playing and sometimes i get a sound from my right bottom of my laptop n i have to end it from the running proccess.....


also when i updated my nvidia gfx drivers to the latest 285.62 version then it was troubling me while customising which program should run on the gpu....
i was unable to assign auto to google chrome....and it always ran on integrated gfx

so i rolled back to nvidia driver version 280.26 and everything is ok now......

help me out with the nfs run problem..... i tried it with both the gfx drivers.....


has any1 tried playing run


----------



## tousif (Dec 18, 2011)

got the dell xps 15 l502x abt a week ago..
loving to use it
config is as follows:-
i7,6gb ram, 750gb hdd( near abt 700 gb is usable), 2gb gt540 graphics..

the most wndrful thng abt the latop is its sound...its fantastic..
bt  m finding a prob.. the sound gets cracked sometime in the middle..
like if m playing a song it vl go as ______....________.
the dot which i used is at tht pnt the sound crackes for a secnd or two and then bcomes nrml.
wat cud be the problm and wat cud be the solution..plz help me

Memo_M2011_1218_000917.mp4

for ur easyness i recoreded a audio and uploaded it...plz hear d audio..here u vl c crackes in sound for 3 times.
audio is little slow so plzzz adjst and help me wid the soln


----------



## crazylamhe (Dec 22, 2011)

kaz said:


> played battlefield 3, bullet storm, cod mw3 and all are running cool
> 
> but the problem is with nfs the run !!!
> the whole game gets stucked while playing and sometimes i get a sound from my right bottom of my laptop n i have to end it from the running proccess.....
> ...



Your NFS run is original or pirated ??


----------



## rchi84 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am curious guys. What kind of battery life do you get under non gaming conditions?


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Dec 27, 2011)

normal one 6 to 8 cell


----------



## kaz (Nov 5, 2012)

got my battery replaced in warranty few weeks back. thank GOD it died in 11months only. also got the heat sink changed and pasting done.


----------

